# Woo Hoo!!



## Amazon (Mar 12, 2007)

As of Thursday I'm a bona fide Yellow Belt.


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 12, 2007)

Way to go, Amazon! artyon: artyon:


----------



## Carol (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey now!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Kacey (Mar 12, 2007)

Amazon said:


> As of Thursday I'm a bona fide Yellow Belt.



Congratulations!  An early step on a lifelong journey!


----------



## Tames D (Mar 12, 2007)

Congrats.


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 12, 2007)

Well Done!


----------



## Drac (Mar 13, 2007)

Congrats..Excellent...You are on your way...


----------



## morph4me (Mar 13, 2007)

Well done, Congratulations! :highfive:


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Mar 13, 2007)

Congrats

B


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 13, 2007)

_Congratulations!!!
_artyon:artyon:artyon:​


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 13, 2007)

*Congratulation*​


----------



## crushing (Mar 13, 2007)

*Congratulations!!!*


----------



## Zida'sukara (Mar 13, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 13, 2007)

Fantastic!  Way to go!!!!

:boing2: :cheers: :boing1: :highfive: 

artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Lisa (Mar 13, 2007)

Excellent!

May your journey continue to be as joyous! :asian:


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 13, 2007)

That's outstanding! Keep up the good work and you'll be a black belt in no time.


----------



## Empty Hands (Mar 13, 2007)

Dammit, now I don't outrank you anymore...grumble,grumble...disrespect me...grumble... 

Great job kiddo, now onto more of the fun stuff!


----------



## Amazon (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks everybody!!  



Empty Hands said:


> Dammit, now I don't outrank you anymore...grumble,grumble...disrespect me...grumble...
> 
> Great job kiddo, now onto more of the fun stuff!



Kiddo?  Yeah, cause I know that extra year and a half of life has granted you vast amounts of wisdom....  :bs1:


----------



## zDom (Mar 14, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Empty Hands (Mar 14, 2007)

Amazon said:


> Yeah, cause I know that extra year and a half of life has granted you vast amounts of wisdom....  :bs1:



That's TWO and a half years of extra wisdom, infant.  One day, when you are as ancient and feeble as myself, you will understand. :asian:


----------



## Amazon (Mar 21, 2007)

Empty Hands said:


> That's TWO and a half years of extra wisdom, infant. One day, when you are as ancient and feeble as myself, you will understand. :asian:


 
Bite me, punk.


----------



## Drac (Mar 21, 2007)

Amazon said:


> Bite me, punk.


 
LOL....


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 21, 2007)

First *CONGRATULATIONS!*



Amazon said:


> Bite me, punk.


 
And now :lfao:


----------



## morph4me (Mar 21, 2007)

Amazon said:


> Bite me, punk.


 
An offer like that is a  sure sign of respect and affection:wink1:


----------

